# Muddy water doesn't scare saugeyes just fisherman



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

This was brought up in a Facebook group. Muddy water is it worth your time? Can you catch fish in the Muddy water? Well hear is my reply in video from last night. Was at Indian Lake.

Muddy Cold water should you fish it? Is it worth it?
Well went to Indian just before dark and the lake from the weekend wind and storms was a muddy to dirty mess.
Went to a area where flow had been coming in but now was settling but still had current from wind push of water. Found some shad in it as well.

Did a video after fishing the area and talk about muddy water fishing.
This will be on my YouTube channel


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Troy, I honestly think you could catch a saugeye out of a mud puddle. Way to go, always good to see such devotion to the sport. Love it, keep it up.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I honestly think you could catch a saugeye out of a mud puddle.


Well....It's Indian lake… LOL

Way to go on the saugeye fish tho..Nice catches!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Naw, I think your mistaken Troy, no one should ever fish muddy water. Saugeye won't bite in muddy water, all you'll get is wet and cold.  You just got lucky.

In all honesty, being a primarily stream fisherman, if I didn't fish muddy/murky water I'd be at home a lot more. I'm kind of like Ben Napier on that Home Improvement show in their preamble he says, "I like a little Dinge". I do very well in what I call smokey water, where you can see some solids suspended swirling around but still see a lure for 6-8 inches. I can get away with fishing straight braid and no leader in dingy water. It does get pretty tough when the water is just plain dirt color though. Especially in streams where your lure washes by before they decide to react. If you get it right in their face they will strike it some, but it's tough. I have caught some really big Saugeye in the muddy water though. My biggest ever (8lb 6oz) came out of coffee with cream colored water. I rarely throw any cranks in it though. You are spot on with the color, I don't know why but orange is almost my exclusive color in muddy water. Know as it clears up I go to greens and multi colored. One of my favorites in stained (smokey water) is berkly Christmas Lights grubs. A bright reddish pink does well too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't get over to the west much at all. However, every time I have been out I have seen other fishermen. Not a lot, but I always see someone else. A few nights ago I arrived at a good spot that has produced just after another guy. We both fished it approximately 40 yards apart. We were throwing the exact same baits (swims and jb) with one difference. His were bright colored and mine were natural colored. Neither one of us got a bite in an hour and a half! We both went onto other spots. I blanked for the evening, but I was out there trying and others were too!

Also, gotta figure that cold water fishing aint for everybody! lol


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fishslim said:


> View attachment 480119


What reel is that, Troy -- the Exsence?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes had it for about 3 years now and it is as smooth and tight as when I got it. Love it


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Yes had it for about 3 years now and it is as smooth and tight as when I got it. Love it


That's a fine piece of machinery. Santa must really like you. Was asking because I've got an old Stradic MgFA paired to the same rod. On the heavier side compared to today's modern offerings but buttery smooth. Parts are getting hard to find so will need to upgrade someday. Will add the Exsence to the list.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was a gift to many dollars for this guy. Lol
But honestly I go thru reels and my stradics and that one keep on rolling.
Love them the newer Vanford reel i am liking it as well.


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

I got out there last Sunday night and was very eager to see if I could pull up any and figured there would be far less bank traffic than normal, which like you, only saw 1 other guy out that night. Unfortunately, all I caught was a goose egg. However, I’m heading back up there tonight to give it another go. I know it’s possible to catch them in these conditions, just got to find where they are.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

on my way over!


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> on my way over!


Did you do any good last night? I spent 7 hours up there and only managed to get one. I found a few spots where I thought for sure I was going to be on some fish with the way there was some “cleaner” water meeting the mud but I was proved otherwise.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Creek Warrior said:


> Did you do any good last night? I spent 7 hours up there and only managed to get one. I found a few spots where I thought for sure I was going to be on some fish with the way there was some “cleaner” water meeting the mud but I was proved otherwise.


I might of seen you were you at lakeview and then Blackhawk? I only got 1 keeper. Was surprised to find that Blackhawk had the cleanest water, think I figured it out but too little too late.


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

I was at both locations in that order, if you saw a grey f150, that was me! And agree Blackhawk had the clearest water that night.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Late post. I hit a local flow yesterday morning 5 to 9 AM. I caught 1 on a blue chrome husky jerk and 4 on Big Joshy's. Lime green got one, grape fruit got 2 and lost 1 and a purple and yellow got 1. I ended up keeping 2 out of 5 since 3 were shorts. Kept a 17 incher and a 22 incher. Thanks Troy for the post/incentive to get me out there. Thanks to everyone else who posted on here as well.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

spent two hrs this morning and never had a bump. Water was a bit high and swift with a green smokey look....have caught plenty in that kind of water, but no one was hungry this morning.


----------

